# Foreman 450 Build



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

i'm not quite done yet, but very close, rebuilt the brakes last weekend, now they actually work, just gotta adjust em a lil bit. Tried to drill a hole through the ES shifter spindle to mount my fabbed shifter on, IMPOSSIBLE!!!, i couldn't even get the punch to leave a mark, so i just welded it on., then a few little misc. mods, and will be ready to go, i might be getting a 14% GR off pretty cheap, is so im puttin it in asap, i change the oil in it today, put 10% Lucas Oil Stabilzer (because thats how much it says to put in for clutches), a little MMO, and 15w-50 Mobile 1 synthetic, now it runs alot cooler and smoother, no more chattering from the valves that i just adjusted, i can barely hear them now, hopefully i will be testing the snorkel out next weekend!!! Gotta make a bash plate, stick stoppers, and skid plate too, and some more stuff in my sig comin up. just bought the 14% reduction off ebay for $40!! i find good deals on there pretty oftern.
Those are "true" dual snorkels, all snorks are removable, so while i'm just riding around i can use my stubbies with exhaust snorkel off.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks like you plan on going real deep 
Looks real good


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

holy big snorkels bat man, Bike looks good, I like the flat black.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Very good job. It looks sweet. Do you have any action shots of that bad boy? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Bike in general looks good, but i don't see much point in the snorkels being taller than you could even swim and still hold the handle bars.


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

lol, when i stand up on the 4wheeler my head goes over the snorks, you know how you see people goin deep, and water is inches below their snorkel, you that not so easy feelin you get while doin that, now i won't even have to worry about it, i don't like water getting inches to my tips, they are more for security/safety, but i just might get them close and get it on camera, gonna do a snork test this weekend, so videos on the way, i'm gonna shorten the exhaust muffler up some, 
yeah all i have to do is stand up and i'm over the snorks, i'm taller than the snorks when standing next to it.


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)




----------

